# Trying to get out more



## slimothy (Apr 17, 2011)

Would love to get out more, if anyone ever needs an extra person to split gas hit me up, Tim 602-501-5806. BTW I live in North Hill and can meet where ever.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Dive1unlimited.com Always need divers. Not charter boat but we split fuel. [email protected]


----------

